# Which one should i get?



## pyro91 (Jan 6, 2007)

hello

As you can tell i am new to the tractor forum and i curently have a john deere 265 and it has its times but is getting up in the hours where im gonna buy a new one. i had a simplicity before this i loved it and could now kick myself for getting rid of it. so my question is what are the new simplicitys like and what simplicty should i get new or old and the model for some reason i thought the old models were better but you guys tell me i dont really have a price range right now but i do mow about 1 acre plus some jobs and i would like to be able to get a snow blower for whatever one i get. so which one should i get?

thank you


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Pyro! I saw your thread as soon as you posted it but I just don't have any experience with Simplicity tractors. Those who have them seem to be very happy and satisfied with them, especially the older models which seem to be more in favor. I was hoping one of our members might jump in and post a reply but we are getting things started again here at TF and not that many Simplicity folks are here. Were you looking to buy new or used. Some of the Simplicity models are pricey but folks who own them indicate they are worth it. 

From what I know about them if you are buying new, on the top end, I would go with the Legacy XL with the Kawasaki 27 hp engine. 4WD is nice but not sure it is worth the money for your application. The Legacy XL supports a snow blow and a host of other attachment to include a front end loader. 

The Conquest has the 23 hp B&S engine but still will support just about all of the same attachements for a lot less money. 

You might try keeping an eye on Tractor House for used Simplicity machines. Below is the only Simplicity listing they have right now.

 1980 SIMPLICITY 9523  

Wish I could be of more help. Hang in there. TF is growing everyday and I hope to see more Simplicity owners on this forum.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*I am new also*

I have an 2005 18HP simplicity regent w/ hydrostatic drive system. I bought it for around $2100 with the two cylinder V-twin engine. It is very quiet and I think that this machine could handle a single stage attachment of a snowthrower. but for $950 it is quite expensive. There is a plow attatchment which I heard was pretty good, I think it is perfect for a 40 foot driveway in powder snow. wheel weights are available with chains. $700 Maybe a used one would be Okay. To bad u sold that simplicity but maybe this will be right for you. Or take someone elses advice maybe they have a better tractor in mind.:tractorsm


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I would get a new one soley for the warranty and knowing it hasn't been abused. We got our hands on a 1985 Ariens GT18 with a 60" deck and that was a mistake. It worked fine for about 8 months, 5 being wintertime, and then I was mowing and Power steering fluid started gushing all over me from the steering wheel. Come to find out, the old owner decided to abuse this machine to no extent and gave us a peice of junk.

Anyway, It seems to me that the prestige would suit your needs, we just bought one and the cut is phenominal. It would support a snowblower no problem, and it has the heavy duty transmission, but if you plan on pulling anything, The trailer hitch is a bit to be desired, It is just a flimsy peice of metal with a quarter inch hole drilled in it so that you can't enlarge it. Luckily, we have an atv that saved us from that. The legacy is equipped with a 3 pt hitch, but is also alot more money.

If I were you, I would watch the sales. We caught a sale and got the $7000 Prestige for $4999. Couldn't be happier


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

nice, I hate my hitch


----------



## cwhill (Apr 2, 2007)

*Simplicity Regent*

I have a new Regent. 2007 22/44. So far I love it but I haven't cut grass yet. Here in the Northeast we are just getting lawn ready for the spring. I was out on the tractor for about two hours this weekend. I hauled the de-thatcher and lawnsweeper around. Also had to cut up some trees from the early winter ice storms. No problems pulling the cart full of logs. I think the hitch is sufficient for what I do but again all I use it fr is the cart and the sweeper/de-thatcher. If you are using heavier ground engaging equipment the Regent is not what you are after. I can't wait to see the grass cutting from the machine. I've heard some great things about the quality of the cut. The deck comes of in less than 30 seconds and also has full width rollers. Good luck and let us know what you decide and why! :tractorsm


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

it comes of in like 2 min. you gotta remove the belt without the spring that keeps the pully tension on falling off, it is hard to put it back believe me. plus the hitch has to be pulled, 1 to two cotter pins pulled, the wheels turned fully and a smooth concrete driveway to have an ability to let it slide out. attaching it sucks. I love my Simplicity I just need more practice. Good choice except removing the deck is best for bhig bumpy hauling. I believe simplicity is the best!!


----------

